# Crypt question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I was wondering how many out there have an aquascape with a primary focus of crypts. Last night I did my weekly water change and prune of my 29 gal and as I sat there uprooting, topping, and replanting a large number of stems, I thought of doing something with primarily crypts, thinking the maintenance would be lower. My concern is that having experienced a major meltdown once with wendtii, I would hate to think of the whole tank someday going into meltdown and ending up with a tank of goo. Are there some crypts that are more likely to melt than others? Or are most of them of equal susceptibility?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think this topic should probably be moved to the "Crypt Nuts" forum for better response.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree. Moved.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Justin Fournier (srooy if I spelled that wrong) has a crypt tank. Try a search of posts by him or maybe he has a website. I have been thinking of doing htat also.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, almost boringly low maintenance once they balance. No algae, no real work. WC once a month whether it needs it or not. I could probably go 6 months easily if I cared to, but I'm a hopeless tinkerer.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks nice! What size is hte tank. How much adn what kind of light, filter, substrate, etc. How do you think something like that would work in a 5.5 gallon? I have been thinking of something alont those lines, Maybe crypts and java species. Oh tell us more


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If crypts are the majority plant, I find that melting occurs much less often than it does when crypts are a minority.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I put this tank up last June and have never had a major meltdown. I have rooted around and pulled up a C. spiralis root ball the size of a softball, so it gets some rearranging from time to time.

Specs-
20XH, currently has about 2wpg NO, XP1 canister
lower 2" of substrate are 50/50 Flourite/quartz gravel with a good handful of peat, top 2" is Onyx sand with some Estes black gravel. I use root tabs from time to time. This pic is from early Dec.

I don't like nano tanks, so haven't tried one, but I would prefer this kind of setup if I did one. Less water means things happen faster, so I wouldn't want a fast _little_ tank. Just my pref.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That tank looks great! I have just re-done a 10 gal where I have replaced plain gravel with a bag of eco-complete, I had wanted to try out. Looking at your tank, I know what I will eventually try out with this tank 8) . Thanks!


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

erm, am i missing something here? I don't see the pics or links? :shock:


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

The original was lost in the ether somewhere. Here's another.


----------

